# Emergency Dispatcher for the City of Newton



## Gil

*Emergency Dispatcher for the City of Newton*

*Position responsibilites*: responsible for answering to emergency, 911 and other telephone, radio communications, Fire, Sewer, and Water, silent and intrusion alarms and other means of communication requests for assistance or service, for assessing, evaluating and dispatching Fire, Police, EMS and other apparatus and equipment for dispatching mutual aid, regional paramedic services and for maintaining incident records.

*Qualifications:* High School / GED and one to three years experience and/ or training or equivalent combination of education and experience. Knowledge of a community safety communications, police practices, operation of radio communications and dispatch, administrative office procedures and the operation of office equipment such as personal computers and software. Candidates will be asked to successfully complete a typing test of 30 wpm, the Dispatch Proficiency test and a five week state sponsored academy

Individuals interested in the above position should subit and complete application or resume to the;

*Human Resources Dept *
*Newton City Hall *
*1000 commonwealth Ave *
*Newton Ma 02459.*

Fax *617-796-1272* or email _*resumes @ newtonma.gov*_ with job title in the subject line


----------

